# Best Over-th-Ear Headphones for Less Than $100?



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

As the title line asks..can anyone suggest the best over-the-ear headphones for less than $100? A set that's compatible with both computers and iPods...sound quality is paramount as is comfort. Thanks!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Koss Porta-Pros from 2001 Audio/Video - bought my second pair last fall. The first pair lasted over 10 years, before I broke them. Best sound for the price - about $70. Hope they still have 'em.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Koss Porta-Pros - seconded


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

If sound quality is paramount and you are looking for the best under $100 then these are the ones highly recommended...

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10060704&catid=

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10029912&catid=

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10059244&catid=

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10049298&catid=

A good selection of your top brands! Sony, Panasonic, JVC, and Sennheiser.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I have the Sennheisers, I replaced my Sony Remix headphones with them. They're very good, and far more comfortable than the Sonys. The ear piece is actually oval shaped, instead of circular, so it doesn't squish part of your ear.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The Porta Pro (review) and PX100's (review) are the best bet at this price point. I'd also give the iGrado's a chance as well as I really like the Grado 60's and 80's that are slightly higher then your price point


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Andrew Pratt said:


> The Porta Pro (review) and PX100's (review) are the best bet at this price point. I'd also give the iGrado's a chance as well as I really like the Grado 60's and 80's that are slightly higher then your price point


As a huge Grado Labs fan, I was eageraly awaiting Grado's release of iPod-like cans. Unfortunately, the reviews have been far less than positive about them


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like there are certain names/models that keep popping up such as the Grados. I was at BB yesterday evening and I had no clue as to which was better.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Senn's and Grado's are two of the top names in headphones but they sound different from each other...and the PX100's are different in style to the iGrado or SR60's so you really need to try and find a place to demo them if at all possible. Both of these options are open though so sound will not be trapped in...or out so everyone around you will hear what you're hearing. If you want to block outside noise and or limit how much other people will hear you're going to need to look at in ear monitors like Shure 0.5's (very nice sound but awkward to use) or a closed design. Sennheiser has some decent sounding closed design's that aren't too expensive like the HD201's.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

IronMac said:


> Looks like there are certain names/models that keep popping up such as the Grados. I was at BB yesterday evening and I had no clue as to which was better.


Grado make very high end stuff, as does Stax, Beyer Dynamic and AKG.
Not cheap but can sometimes be found used/on consignment at your local hi fi shops at a very decent prices. You could also try places like Long & McQuad.

BTW - Is BB selling the iGrado series?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Ants said:


> BTW - Is BB selling the iGrado series?


Not from what I can tell. A lot of Sony, Skull-something, and Bose products.

I was thinking of a closed-design maybe but it looks like I will have to check out some of the other suggestions. Good thing I am in the downtown core so everything is relatively close by.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Senn's and Grado's are two of the top names in headphones but they sound different from each other...and the PX100's are different in style to the iGrado or SR60's so you really need to try and find a place to demo them if at all possible. Both of these options are open though so sound will not be trapped in...or out so everyone around you will hear what you're hearing. If you want to block outside noise and or limit how much other people will hear you're going to need to look at in ear monitors like Shure 0.5's (very nice sound but awkward to use) or a closed design. Sennheiser has some decent sounding closed design's that aren't too expensive like the HD201's.


For me, the greatest in-ear equal to expensive Grado headphones are the Etymotic earbuds, such as the ER6i. I LOVE the flat frequency, clean, crisp reproduction. They are AWESOME!

Check out the nice frequency response of the Etymotics compared to others. See attached. You can compare many headphones' specs, here:

http://www.headphone.com/technical/product-measurements/build-a-graph/


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

In Ear Monitors (IEM's) are wonderful and I loved the sound quality I got from my Shure's but in the environment I work in I need to constantly take them out to answer the phone / talk with co-workers etc so I ended up selling them. I've owned Grado's as well and very much liked their sound...but the open design meant my fellow cubicle rats heard everything I did...so I sold those as well  I'm back to using the standard Apple earbuds which aren't that bad really but I'd like to find a nicer sealed set sooner or later.


----------

